# Tub-Tile joint, grout or caulk??



## Aframe

I've been doing more of my own tile work on recent projects, times being what they are, and I like doing it. In the middle of a bath remodel now and 
am about to start the grouting.

One question I hope to get some help with is grouting the joint between tile & tub. Which do you prefer, grout or grout caulk? 

Either way looks great when we leave a job because it is new. When I see jobs that were done not long ago with cracked out grout or mildewed caulk put in to repair a failed grout joint, I can't help but wonder if the failure is the product or the install.

I see this with tubs and stone counters, most likely due to settling over time

I've had the tub filled with water to help it settle. 

Any words of advice for me. Thanks in advance.

Aframe


----------



## BattleRidge

My guy uses grout caulk on the tub.


----------



## kevjob

we fill the tub, then silicone and let it sit overnnight then drain tub.


----------



## Aframe

holy crap you guys are fast
:thumbsup:


----------



## TileLady

Joints ALWAYS get caulk. If you're going to be doing more of your own tilework, I suggest ordering the Tile Council of America's handbook so you do the jobs correctly. One of the biggest mistakes I see when contractors do tiling is that they grout the corners. They grout everywhere- which is a major cause of tile failure.


----------



## Paramount Contr

Ditto Fill tub caulk let sit overnight


----------



## EricTheHandyman

TileLady said:


> Joints ALWAYS get caulk. If you're going to be doing more of your own tilework, I suggest ordering the Tile Council of America's handbook so you do the jobs correctly. One of the biggest mistakes I see when contractors do tiling is that they grout the corners. They grout everywhere- which is a major cause of tile failure.


:thumbsup:The TCA handbook specifies flexible caulking at all transitions between dissimilar materials.


----------



## Aframe

here is finished project, 
Thanks for advice

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## neolitic

Tub to tile,
wood to masonry,
glass to metal,
Always caulk joints between
dissimilar materials. :thumbsup:
PolySeamSeal bath caulk is the 
longest lasting, most mildew resistant
material I have found.


----------



## GiantCat

Hi Guys,

I have had the same issue happen twice now. After caulking the tub/tile joint with a bathroom silicon and letting it sit for at least 2 days (empty tub) it all seems to have hardened and looks good. Then once it gets wet for a while the caulk basically turns to gooo and can be wiped away. Any thoughts? Maybe 3 times is charm (ughh)??


----------



## jarvis design

GiantCat said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have had the same issue happen twice now. After caulking the tub/tile joint with a bathroom silicon and letting it sit for at least 2 days (empty tub) it all seems to have hardened and looks good. Then once it gets wet for a while the caulk basically turns to gooo and can be wiped away. Any thoughts? Maybe 3 times is charm (ughh)??


100% silicone will not turn to goo. Acrylic caulking can and is not the best bet for longevity. Laticrete makes colour matched 100% silicone (latiseal) for most of their grout colours. It is easy to apply and I have yet to have any issues with it


----------



## angus242

GiantCat said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have had the same issue happen twice now. After caulking the tub/tile joint with a bathroom silicon and letting it sit for at least 2 days (empty tub) it all seems to have hardened and looks good. Then once it gets wet for a while the caulk basically turns to gooo and can be wiped away. Any thoughts? Maybe 3 times is charm (ughh)??


I agree with Jarvis. Latisil is some great 100% silicone that is matched to Laticrete grout colors. 

Next time, try filling the tub before caulking. This will pull the tub down so you can completely fill the gap. Once cured, emptying the tub will only squeeze the silicone as opposed to stretching it when you caulk the gap with an empty tub.


----------

